# Chicken and turkey leftovers



## janet (Aug 16, 2006)

Hello everyone, my names Jane and this is my first post!  

I was just reading through all the pages and came across this one and it seems very relevent to what I have been searching for on the internet recently. Weve been having alot of BBQs recently and we always seem to have too much chicken and lots of leftovers! I was thinking about what I could do with it all (i hate wasting food) and i came across a Turkey leftovers recipe website!

Hope this is help to someone! If anyone has any other ideas please let me know!

JaneT :chef:


----------



## lyneotto (Jun 6, 2006)

Thanks Jane,
I just pulled a Turkey out of the freezer, baked it. Nice crispy skin, awesome. But now I'm sitting on 8 to 10 pounds of Turkey! How Timely!
Someone just suggeted BLT's with Turkey. Thought that sounded excelent, too!
Thanks for sharing,
L


----------



## bandregg (Jun 25, 2003)

Chicken and turkey leftovers were made for Mexican food. Use them in enchilades, posole, tacos, tamales, you name it!


----------



## nowiamone (Jan 23, 2005)

Well just for the record......when ever I cook turkey, after dinner the first thing I do with the leftovers is put a cassorole together. I take the baking dish, spray it with pam, put the potatoes on one end, the dressing on the other end. The turkey and gravy goes right in the middle, it heats up decently with the dense items on the ends. I cover it with plastic wrap and foil, and freeze. I drag it out of the freezer in a few weeks on a busy night. If it's the Thanksgiving day bird, the cassole comes out in the week before Christmas, puts that holiday smell and spirit in the house easily.

What's left after the cassrole is built is the left overs we concern our self with; just enough for a few sandwiches or a turkey salad. it's gone in a day.


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

Added to soup is good. 
Sandwiches of course. 
Chicken/Turkey "a la King"
Pot Pie

Jock


----------



## aprilb (Feb 4, 2006)

I personally like simmering the roasted bones for a nice stock, a little celery and onion, then reducing it by a bit. Thicken with cornstarch, season with s&p, maybe a little poultry seasoning; Add shredded cooked turkey and serve over rice or prepared egg noodles.

Chicken or Turkey croquettes. Chop finely with celery and onion, rosemary, s&p, bread crumbs, mayonaise. Form into little patties or cone like shapes..flour, egg dip, crumb, saute...make a croquette and serve with white cream sauce. 

Chicken enchiladas or soft tacos. Shredded cooked chicken mixed with prepared chili powder and fresh diced onion wrapped in a softened corn tortilla (a couple of seconds in hot oil), sauce of choice. Green is great or a nice fresh sauce using a simple sauce made of crushed tomatos and a seranno. Nice for chili rellenos as well.
Or for soft tacos just load with lettuce, tomatos, cheese, sour cream. 

Chicken or turkey tamales. Time intensive but sooooo goood. Use banana leaves when you can. 

Turkey pot pies. Turkey ala king only with puff pastry. Or use frozen pie shells. 

Great...now I'm hungry....:lips: 

April


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

turkey or chicken pot pie! with a nice biscuit crust. 
use the bones to make the stock, with celery, onion, carrot. Make a veloute sauce with that, add peas, sauteed mushrooms, the turkey, cut up, some nice herbs, thyme, for instance, maybe chives, and sometimes i'll throw in some corn. the crunchy sweetness is very pleasant in this totally comfort-food dish. 
put some herbs in your biscuit crust too, home made, of course.


----------



## cheesecake1 (May 16, 2016)

but breaken it down yikes...now. get urself a couple triple plastic compartment trays u can have r turkey or chicken dinner all year long u know stuffing and. pan sauce it works.cran sauce too done it the best


----------



## happyhelen (Feb 5, 2016)

I love Chicken/Turkey curries -- lots of different types to choose from


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

All the main uses have been covered, one I make is a grilled swiss on rye with reheated turkey(toss some butter on the griddle and heat the turkey in it) with a slice of tomato and some thousand island dressing. Kind of a turkey reuben...


----------



## cerise (Jul 5, 2013)

My guilty pleasure... Turkey Tetrazzini, with buttered crusty bread, and a glass of white wine.

http://www.thewickednoodle.com/turkey-tetrazzini/


----------

